# New RELEASE from AVANT GARDE WHEELS, THE M580-R Rotary Forged



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Just released from *Avant Garde Wheels*.

*M580-R FLOW FORGED.*
Available in
19x8.5
19x9.5

20x9
20x10.5
20x11

MORE SIZES COMING SOON!!

Bespoke fitment, you decide or we can help with the offsets.



























Standard finish:* Dark Gun Metallic and Gloss Black
bespoke finish available*.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Free single stage color upgrade, this week only

Contact me for details

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Be one of the first. *
Contact me for your set

Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Free color upgrade/ single stage... while supplies last.

Free shipping, Free lug nuts for Labor Day!!

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

How was everyone's 3 day weekend?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Get yours before they sell out.*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any Bronze wheel fan here?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Carbon Flash finish
Fresh out of the Oven










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

More images of the M580-R in Carbon Graphite.



































Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GLOSS BLACK FINISH.

Contact me if you want a set!

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sample of the *M580-R in Gloss Black*


















*FREE COLOR UPGRADE* will end soon

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Monday,
Free single color upgrade!!!


















Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M580-R, hottest new wheels in the market.
Get yours before they are all gone.

Thank you,

Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FREE color upgrade ending soon
Order yours today!!

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who would rock some *GOLD M580-R'S*
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Promo for free color upgrade is ending soon

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M580-R on a C8

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FREE custom finish upgrade will end soon

Contact me for your set and get a free upgrade on the finish.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TRIPLE BRONZE X M580-R


















FREE color change.
Contact me for the details.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone a fan of white wheels? 

















Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 725784


Free upgrade on the finish will be ending soon.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MODEL S BEFORE REFRESH pictures with GLOSS BLACK M580-R in 20 inch fitment.
20x9
20x10.5

Enjoy!! Contact me if any questions



















Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AUDI S4 X M580-R








*


















Beautiful Set don't you think?

Contact me for your wheels

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Nardo Gray is my favorite car color at the moment. What's yours?

AUDI S5 X M580 SATIN SILVER WITH CUSTOM RED CENTER CAP!*

*Enjoy! Inquiries welcome.








*









Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M580-R in matte highland bronze.*



















Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
Who doesn't love this combination. M580-R SATIN SILVER with Nardo Gray Audi*
19x9.5
20x9 20x11
* available for your custom offset and finish.
More sizes coming next month including 21 inch*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M580-R X HONDA ACCORD.*

19X9.5 AND 20X9 Are good in stock for your custom fitment and finish.

Contact me for your set.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M580-R Split 5 spoke design X 2020 ACCORD*

I just love the way these look.

Contact me for your fitment needs.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*THE SPECIAL for free color upgrade only applies for 19X9.5 AND 20X9 
This deal is going to end once inventory is gone. The next shipment will arrive in Dark Gun metallic only. ​*

*Take advantage of the $400 value for FREE.*










Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Our best seller last month and most sizes are now back ordered.

More sizes arriving in January.​
Let me know if you want to pre order before they sell out again.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ONLY the 19x9.5 AND 20X9 left.... Next shipment is end of January.
Free color upgrade ending soon!!​*










DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Only the 19x9.5 and 20x9 are available for the free color upgrade. They are the only sizes available at the moment.​​*










Contact me before they are all sold out. Next shipment is not until Feb.

Thank you,

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Free up more ponies with some light weight wheels

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Who's a fan of Mid Engine Monsters?

New shipment of the M580-R with more sizing options arriving the end of January (hopefully)

21 an 22 inches are coming.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*19X9.5 SQUARE
20X9 SQUARE

For those 2 sizes above, custom bolt pattern and offset available. FREE SINGLE STAGE color/finish for the next 4 sets at this special pricing.*

Contact me for your custom set and save.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*More sizes are coming in for the M580-R. Arriving end of this month!!

Who needs a set of great looking flow form, lightweight wheels.*

Contact me if you want to pre order.
Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*More sizes arriving soon.

19x9.5 and 20x9 *are available. Free color upgrade as long as they are single stage finish.

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M580-R's are flow formed split spoke wheels with speed pockets for rigidity and to optimize weight reductions. *

Contact me for your bespoke set.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Newly installed M580-R with TIRES and TPMS on this Infiniti Q50.*

19x9.5 and 20x9's are available.

Come and get them before they sell out. Next shipment is not until April.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*More sizes arriving soon for the AG M580-R*

Pre order now and get a forum discount.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

http://imgur.com/lPXus3i


*RE STOCK ALERT!!!

More sizes arriving next week.*

Contact me for your vehicle fitment. Bespoke fitment and finish available.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

One off custom Brushed Champagne for our Clients. Do you have a finish in mind ? Let us know and we can make it happen for you!


----------

